# Chemcraft



## canopainting (Feb 12, 2013)

We just sprayed Chemcraft satin Variset Plus Pre Cat pigmented top coat today. Sprayed white over 12 yr old white lacquer, Sprayed like a dream. Used a ED655, can be sanded in one hour if weather permits, , must be top coated same day. Looks beautiful. Has anyone used this? Good wetting. 2 oz of retarder.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

canopainting said:


> We just sprayed Chemcraft satin Variset Plus Pre Cat pigmented top coat today. Sprayed white over 12 yr old white lacquer, Sprayed like a dream. Used a ED655, can be sanded in one hour if weather permits, , must be top coated same day. Looks beautiful. Has anyone used this? Good wetting. 2 oz of retarder.



Be careful going over existing lacquer too many mils can lead to the surface cracking.


How do you like that pump? Looks interesting, though I am preferential to my graco 9.5


----------



## Mr Smith (Mar 11, 2016)

canopainting said:


> We just sprayed Chemcraft satin Variset Plus Pre Cat pigmented top coat today. Sprayed white over 12 yr old white lacquer, Sprayed like a dream. Used a ED655, can be sanded in one hour if weather permits, , must be top coated same day. Looks beautiful. Has anyone used this? Good wetting. 2 oz of retarder.


Weather permits? Somebody lacquered an exterior surface? I'm not sure I understand what you did or what the coating actually is. Waterbased? 

I have a sample gallon of waterbased Chemcraft (white for cabinets) that I haven't used yet but it is not what you describe.


----------



## canopainting (Feb 12, 2013)

They don't recumbent using when Humidity is above I think 65%


----------

